# Concealed Weapons - State of Missouri



## ljsbjs (Jun 10, 2012)

Can I carry a concealed weapon in church in the state of Missouri if I have the Pastor's permission?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've found there are not too many people who will answer legal-type questions online, and of those folks that will happily answer your questions, many are probably not the kind of people who's answer you'd like to depend on for serious purposes.

I'd recommend researching your state and local laws personally, or perhaps looking for a local attorney or law student who might be available for free consultations under certain circumstances.


EDIT: I probably should have moved this from the Introduction forum to a more appropriate one, vs. closing it. I'll fix that now.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

ljsbjs said:


> Can I carry a concealed weapon in church in the state of Missouri if I have the Pastor's permission?


Why not check Missouri (and local) law?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ljsbjs said:


> Can I carry a concealed weapon in church in the state of Missouri if I have the Pastor's permission?


I believe so:



> *571.107*
> 1. Endorsement does not authorize concealed firearms, where:
> ....
> (14) Any church or other place of religious worship *without the consent of the minister or person or persons representing the religious organization that exercises control over the place of religious worship.* Possession of a firearm in a vehicle on the premises shall not be a criminal offense so long as the firearm is not removed from the vehicle or brandished while the vehicle is on the premises;


You will need to make sure that is still current law but at least you have a starting point to research on.


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Just call your local police department ask them and explain why you are asking.


----------

